# Interesting article for heavy YouTube users.



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Interesting how the "do no harm" company has strayed...

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/10/opinion/sunday/youtube-politics-radical.html


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

That is interesting for sure. It doesn't work on me personally, as I have no interest whatsoever in conspiracies or 'more extreme' or more intense content. But I can see how many would follow those leads, whether right or left politicking, or really on any subject. It pays to keep BS detectors on and to not get sucked down any rabbit holes. I stopped having Yahoo as my home page simply for the reason that they put so much effort in to have shocking headlines and content- I don't feel the need to be shocked, thank you.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've seen similar complaints about Google search results being adjusted to individual users for.. decades now?

I can see it being a problem maybe for internet newbies who don't recognize click-bait titles or have very narrow interests. YouTube does recommend videos similar to what I clicked on yesterday, but that changes everyday..

It's far more prevalent when I use a new device without signing in


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

This is bad for younger people who may not have developed a BS detector like indexxx mentioned and can easily be sucked down the rabbit hole.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it really unique to the internet? The same echochambers exist in TV and print media.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

I like you tube if I want to figure out how to do or fix something you tube has helped me out a lot.

You tube is great competition for the media with it propaganda objective i.e., CNN has no interest in reporting the news only hating Trump 24/7


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Traditional media got extreme years ago, it's why I stopped using it.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Several thoughts here. I do believe that people are being manipulated in various ways by the media. It is no secret that Youtube is a profit making company and that sensational content draws more views. This has been true since the first newspaper was printed, and before. The article appeared in the New York Times which has a few million biases of their own.

I find Youtube's recommendations rather boring. They seem to love recommending videos I have already seen and on subjects I have exhausted my curiosity on. And while I love a good conspiracy theory exposure to various points of view has made me skeptical of all sides.I don't know where you can go for honest unbiased information. Certainly both the mainstream media and alternative media is slanted and full of lies. There may be a few people who appear honest but how can you know for sure? Unless you are an expert in the field you can't.


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

lonewolf :) said:


> You tube is great competition for the media with it propaganda objective i.e., CNN has no interest in reporting the news only hating Trump 24/7


[Citation needed]


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Right wing news doesn't actually report news. It offers opinions on the news generated by mainstream media such as CNN or the networks.

The actual coverage of world news is by CNN, CBC, BBC, and a few other respectable news organizations.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, CBC shows absolutely no bias whatsoever...the “liberal” media is so much better than the “conservative” media. 

Great example sags of what indexxx was talking about.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

There is a positive side to the algorithms. For example I often watch documentaries, Ted talks, diet information, financial programing or language study when I'm on the treadmill. You Tube tends to load up videos that might interest me, which I find helpful.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Spidey said:


> There is a positive side to the algorithms. For example I often watch documentaries, Ted talks, diet information, financial programing or language study when I'm on the treadmill. You Tube tends to load up videos that might interest me, which I find helpful.


That's true- I like guitar and photography related videos at the gym on the cardio machines, and I do get things suggested I wouldn't have found otherwise. Two sides to every coin I suppose.


----------

